# Diablo II im Fenstermodus



## Aribef (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ist es möglich D2 im Fenstermodus zu zocken? Habe mir angewöhnt alle Games nur noch im Fenster zu zocken, da ich dann schneller auf Browser etc umschalten kann...
Wenn Jemand nen Plan hat wie das gehen könnte, bitte verraten, wär nice =)

Gruß


----------



## seitenaus (9. Juli 2008)

einfach rechtsklick auf die verknüpfung und bei Ziel ein -w anhängen.

müsste dann zB so aussehen, "C:\Programme\Diablo II\Diablo II.exe" -w


----------



## wildekin (9. Juli 2008)

also: bei mir funktioniert das mit dem -w anhängen gar ned...ich kann es gar ned erst übernehmen, nachdem ich das -w angehängt habe
...da kommt dann sowas wie..."das angegebene zeil ist ungültig, stellen sie sicherm dass sowohl iel als auch dateipfad korrekt sind"

hmmm...mach ich was falsch?

mfg wildekin


----------



## seitenaus (9. Juli 2008)

du sollst auch nicht die datei umbenennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , du machst ein rechtsklick auf deine verknüpfung, die du auf dem desktop hast,
dann eigenschaften -> verknüpfungen -> ziel, und dann wie oben beschrieben das -w anhängen



edit:

ach und das -w nach dem " anhängen, sonst klappts net


----------



## Aribef (9. Juli 2008)

ah sauber danke, klappt wunderbar

gruß


----------



## wildekin (9. Juli 2008)

achso jetz weiß ich was ich falsch gemacht habe:

ich hatte das -w ohne ein leerzeichen angehängt xD...jetz funtzt es aber thx

mfg wildekin


----------



## Mahadras (5. Januar 2010)

Weiss jemand wie ich dann das Fenster maximieren kann? weil es keine icons oder so anzeigt


----------



## MrSpock (7. Januar 2010)

das mit dem maximieren des Fensters geht erst im neuen Patch 1.13


----------



## Saladarxyz (28. Januar 2010)

ICH BIN DER KÖNIG DER WELT!!!


----------

